# NJGCD: New Jackson Guitars Comparison Day US through India



## feraledge (Oct 27, 2013)

So I've gone through a number of Jackson's over the past years, currently have 5 and am really stoked on them. Not sure if this comparison helps anyone, but I've had X series, MIJ, and US models, thought I would compare them. 
Some of the pics are less than ideal. All guitars are ones that I've owned or used often (my other guitarist owns/has owned them). I believe all are 25.5" scale, so that's pretty straight forward. I thought I moved all of my old photos onto photobucket, but apparently haven't. I'll have to update with my/better photos when possible, but if it's not mine, it'll be noted. 
This does not include any earlier Professional models. Unfortunately every time I've gotten close to one it gets away in time. At some point I'll get there, but not looking very immediate. 
Worth noting that EMGs are my preferred pickup. 
Tastes are always personal, so this is obviously all in my opinion (aside from info about materials).

*Jackson DK1*
*Made in the USA*





Alder body, bolt on maple neck. EMG 81/85 pickups were not stock, but were in when I got it and stayed till it left. 
I was really looking forward to the legendary fret treatment that I had heard about in US Jackson's but this guitar hadn't been in ideal circumstances and there was just enough shrinkage to have the fret ends poke out enough to be irritating. So the time between my ownership and the manufacturing were long enough to render their potentially awesome job worthless. Looked like they were rounded well, but I can't judge.
Sound on this was extraordinarily good. I've played $1000+ guitars plenty of times that didn't feel worth it. This was not the case. A solid bolty maple/alder just sounds beastly. 
The neck was the only surprise (aside from the fret ends). Considerably thicker than any other Dinky I've played. Not beyond a thin U, still comfortable, still shred worthy, but thicker than I would have expected. 
Very comparable to my old 1992 ESP M II Deluxe, which says a lot. OFR is a perk. 

*Jackson SL2H Sam Ash Limited Edition*
*Made in Japan*




Alder body, maple neck through. EMG 81/85 and OFR both stock. 
How Sam Ash got away with calling this a SL2H is beyond me, but this is the finest MIJ Jackson I've ever seen. And that's saying a lot. Absolutely beautiful and amazing feel. 
Neck is thicker than most Soloists I've owned/played, but still a thin U. This guitar has amazing quality and the arch top puts this very similar to a SLAT3-6 though it has a mini-toggle instead of the blade. I know that's minor, but it's a point in my book. 
Extremely comparable to an ESP Horizon in quality, playability and sound. That's a really, really good thing.

*Jackson RRMG Pro*
*Made in Indonesia*
*Jackson DK2M Pro*
*Made in Mexico*




I've seen these guitars get a lot of slack and I might have lucked out getting two without any QC issues. RRMG is alder body with maple neck through. EMG 81/89 (89 is not my go to) stock. DK2M is alder body with a bolt on maple neck. Duncan JB/59 are stock. 
I'm really happy with both of these. They do have their ups and downs. The fret work on the RRMG is noticeably better than the DK2M. DK isn't horrible, but could be improved. The neck binding on the RRMG was a wrong move. They went black ivoroid with white dots. They're nearly impossible to see. I hope they make the change, but I'm adding faux binding to help. 
These necks are amazing. The DK is just a touch thinner than the RR and finished to feel a little faster. Neck shape on both is the speed neck which is thinner than the earlier MIJ Dinkys that I've owned. 
Sound wise these are in the same arena. The RR sounds great with the EMG 81 and while I never really cared for the JB, it really fits this DK. As of now, the passives are still in there. Similar guitars, but totally different bodies. So different enough that I'm happy to have both. 
Comparable to earlier MIJ DK2Ms or RR3s? Definitely have enough perks to push them over the edge, but no doubt the MIJ fretwork and quality were hard to touch. Overall, yes, but it can be a stiff battle. 

*Jackson SL3MG*
*Made in Japan*




*Stock photo*
My other guitarist owns one of these in see thru black, but pickups were swapped with passive Duncans. Alder body with maple neck through body.
This is one of the best Soloists I've played. Neck is thin, OFR. All around amazing guitar with a nice flamed maple top. 
Beats my old MIK ESP LTD M1000 and close to ESP Standard line, past Ibanez Premium standards. 
If one comes up and the money is there, I'd buy it in a second. My other guitarist has zero plans to sell his. 

*Jackson DK2M*
*Made in Japan*




*Stock photo*
My other guitarist's old guitar. Alder body, bolt on maple neck. If I knew more about what I was looking at back when he sold it, I would have bought it. Legendary status and unbelievable value. On par with MIJ Ibanez RG 550s/770s IMO. 
Maple fretboard FTW.

*Jackson DKMG*
*Made in Japan*




Second from the right. Alder body, bolt on maple neck. EMG 81/85 stock, JT low profile trem. The bridge gets a lot of hate, but as a moderate to very light trem user, I've had zero issues with the JT trems. They work really well for me and hold tune amazingly.
Nice arched top with flame maple veneer. Sounds amazing, fast neck, not the thinnest, but close. Reverse headstock and piranha inlays are huge perks in my book.
*Best value guitar I've owned.* I got this for $275 and regularly see them between $250-300. Untouchable quality for the price. Total workhorse.

*Jackson RR3*
*Made in Japan*




Alder body, bolt on maple neck. Duncans sounded good, but if I would have kept this I definitely would have gone with EMGs. Well balanced and I was fine with the JT trem. Neck was slightly faster than my DKMG. Sold in a hasty move. 

*Jackson KE3*
*Made in Japan*




Alder body, bolt on maple neck. I love the finish, I love the feel, not impressed with the Duncan pairing, but I tried 5 different pin strap combinations with a leather strap on this and couldn't get a single one to kill the neck dive. Horrible balance. Comparable to RR3 otherwise, but if I can't stand up with it, then it's worthless to me. 
Pass. 

*Jackson SLXT*
*Made in India*




Basswood body, maple neck through. EMG HZs were stock and axed immediately for an 81/85 set. Tonepros locking bridge being stock was a solid move. Guitar _looked_ great, but that was it. Fret dressing was decent, but fret material was extremely weak. Tone was always muddy. Neck was fast, but the wood was junk. Even in a relatively stable temperature with minimal humidity it would need adjusted daily to stay playable. 
I moved this out as fast as I could. 
I thought this was a lemon, but my other guitarist got a WRXTMG at the same time (first batch X series) and had almost identical issues. Super bummed. But....

*Jackson SDX*
*Made in India*




After my previous adventures with the X series, I tried 3 of these in store before making up my mind and ordering through Sweetwater (exceptional customer service). Basswood body, bolt on maple neck. Totally happy with it considering that I went into it knowing that the pickups need to be swapped out. I'm planning on mocking up a SoCal with this. But if you're looking for a shred worthy strat at a good price point that is prime for upgrading, this is your jam. Really nice neck, no issues as with previous X series. 


Hope that's helpful for someone! Just as a side note, the newer X series that I've played (SLATXMGs/SLSXMGs) have all been way better than my SLXT and that's playing the same models over time at GC. Might try a 7 out. But they seemed to have corrected the issue. 
I'm not ready to give the newer JS series a try. QC is predictable for the price point, but could make really nice wall filler if one was so inclined.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 27, 2013)

Awesome post! Love that you could do such a comparison on a wide range of Jackson guitars-- very helpful.

I don't have much experience with Jackson guitars-- have played around with a Made in India 7 string, and a Japanese DK2) briefly-- but they seem pretty nice, although not sure if their necks really jive with me though, and not really a fan of floating trems.

Even though I'm sure they don't exist, if I ever see a Jackson DK2M with a hardtail bridge I will snatch that baby up so fast (white body with maple board and maple headstock is pure class).

I will say that I am very curious to play a Jackson San Dimas and a Pro Series DK2MQHT or Pro Series DK2MHT guitar (the maple board on those colourful finishes is gorgeous). Do you find the Jackson DK2M Pro to be comparable to say the LTD Deluxe series? I find the Deluxe series to be awesome value for the money; where the only issues they tend to have are small aesthetic ones.


----------



## Force (Oct 27, 2013)

You sound just like me, Jackson & EMG  The RR3 was made for EMG's, love it.

As much as I love the pointy headstock, I had to have the SDX coz Adrian Smith is my hero. What a guitar for such a low price. The p'ups are great, the Floyd Special is awesome & it has that sweet Jackson neck. 
The only issue is a common one for this guitar, the E1 slips of the board sometimes but not a deal breaker.

When I was buying the SDX, I tried the SLXMG........what a piece of elephant turd. Even though it would need a set up, I knew that relationship would fail. The only good part about it was how it looked.


----------



## Veritech Zero (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm surprised your Kelly had such bad neck dive issues. I have a US made Bolt on Kelly, it doesn't have a neck plate so the strap lock goes right between the two front bolts and it is one of my favorite guitars. I have not noticed any neck dive at all with it. Thanks for the reviews though, I like that you compared them to ESPs though because that is pretty much all that I play haha.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 27, 2013)

There are DK2Ts, but not with maple boards. I'd say you can do some mix and match, but I think only the new pro series have hardtails with maple necks and the neck joint is different.
I personally don't care for the flat mount hard tails, and haven't had any experience with those. I will say the new DK2M I have is amazing.
The comparison with ESP gets difficult because they have high end boltys and way low end plus like 2 signatures, but not much in the middle. Quality wise I'd say the newer pros are in line with older Korean deluxe series and with/just above the Ibanez premiums.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 27, 2013)

Veritech Zero said:


> I'm surprised your Kelly had such bad neck dive issues. I have a US made Bolt on Kelly, it doesn't have a neck plate so the strap lock goes right between the two front bolts and it is one of my favorite guitars. I have not noticed any neck dive at all with it. Thanks for the reviews though, I like that you compared them to ESPs though because that is pretty much all that I play haha.



I think the design isn't flawed, I think the model was. The KE3 has a neck plate which might have been what did it in. Being a former ESP die hard and having heard of Metallica, I've always loved explorers but wanted a shreddier option. It took me a while to accept the Kelly style, but I was super bummed when this one didn't work out. The option for another with better balance down the line is certainly in my mind. 
Might got with a Warrior next time though. 

FYI, I could do one of these for ESP/LTD too. I've had a LOT.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 27, 2013)

Force said:


> You sound just like me, Jackson & EMG  The RR3 was made for EMG's, love it.
> 
> As much as I love the pointy headstock, I had to have the SDX coz Adrian Smith is my hero. What a guitar for such a low price. The p'ups are great, the Floyd Special is awesome & it has that sweet Jackson neck.
> The only issue is a common one for this guitar, the E1 slips of the board sometimes but not a deal breaker.
> ...



We run in similar circles. 
The SDX was announced right when I ruled out the SoCal. I love those guitars but the neck is just too thick for me to keep it in heavy rotation. So that worked out well timing wise because it was long enough after the SLXT debacle that I was ready to open my mind up to the series a little more. 
Once you get past the shitty pickups in the SDX, it looks and feels awesome.


----------



## MetalKennedy (Oct 28, 2013)

sexy collection man haha ;D


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 28, 2013)

the rr3 is so good. i miss mine. it definitely had its own sound.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 28, 2013)

MetalKennedy said:


> sexy collection man haha ;D



The ones I still have are the RRMG, DK2M, DKMG, SL2H, and the SDX. 

Unfortunately the SL2H is currently in the FS thread. I love it, but my cat needs surgery badly. Until I can come up with another way to raise cash that's my best bet. 
Got a meeting to ask for a raise in the coming weeks though. So it might get to stick around. Hope so.


----------



## ridner (Oct 28, 2013)

lots of Jacksony goodness going on here


----------



## Chuck (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome write up!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Oct 29, 2013)

Firstly nice collection, secondly props for giving honest to goodness reviews.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks. I might be super loyal, but it's never a blind devotion.


----------



## Tysonimmortal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's EXACTLY how I felt about my SLXT. It looked so good, but the wood felt and sounded like junk. Sold it.


----------



## HellGamer666 (Oct 31, 2013)

I love Jacksons despite never having owned one and this comprehensive comparison was pretty insightful. That DK2M is one sexy momma.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 31, 2013)

I've a bright green SLXT which I love - it's got DiMarzios in it and absolutely screams. Stays in tune well too.. you may have had a lemon after all?


----------



## sevenstringj (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm a Jackson fiend myself. You haven't played a Jackson till you've played a USA Soloist.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 1, 2013)

sevenstringj said:


> I'm a Jackson fiend myself. You haven't played a Jackson till you've played a USA Soloist.



I've played a few and, given the chance, would definitely own one. But to be honest, I could easily find myself leaning towards a fine DK1 first.
USA Soloists are no joke though.


----------



## Duraesu (Nov 1, 2013)

had a kelly once... to correct the neck dive i drilled right in the middle of the neck plate... no more neck dive at all!


----------



## fastmerc (Nov 1, 2013)

Good write up and assortment. Youve got all the bases covered...lol


----------



## GXPO (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice bit of info there. Apparently Jackson trems have been made by everyone from "no name" to the likes of Schaller and Takieuchi (Spelling?). I must learn more and invest wisely.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 1, 2013)

fastmerc said:


> Good write up and assortment. Youve got all the bases covered...lol



And yet zero basses. Ironic, right?


----------



## feraledge (Nov 1, 2013)

GXPO said:


> Nice bit of info there. Apparently Jackson trems have been made by everyone from "no name" to the likes of Schaller and Takieuchi (Spelling?). I must learn more and invest wisely.



All of the non-OFR Jackson trems that I have are Takeuchi JTs. I know some people have issues with them, but I'm not one of them. I am, admittedly, not much of a trem user, so that might play into it, but I've had zero issues with tuning stability and the set up is based on a Floyd LoPro. Feels good to me. 

I have avoided later model MIJ Jacksons (DK2/RR3/KV3, etc) with the chrome hardware. Everyone of those that I played felt like the hardware quality took a dive. Aside from the cheap chrome they seem to have not taken the test of time well.
I trust those guitars could be a good baseline for modding/swapping out parts, but it'd be a project for sure. Also, there was a MIJ KV3 with chrome hardware that was sitting at a local GC for a long time. I'd pick it up every time to see if I could sell myself on it, but the neck was glossed to hell and back. My MIJ RG470 has a similar bridge (Takeuchi LP) and gloss on the neck, but it's way faster. The KV seemed to really stick a lot. 

Maybe others have had a different experience, but when I see a MIJ Jackson with black hardware, I check the pricetag and my wallet. Chrome hardware? Pass.


----------



## Edika (Nov 2, 2013)

Very nice comparison on these more affordable Jackson models. I wanted to ask you something concerning the DK2M. Did you notice the high E string slipping of the fretboard easily?


----------



## feraledge (Apr 2, 2015)

Necromaniac. Bumping this as per request, but I have more that I'll add to this in the coming days.


----------



## feraledge (Apr 2, 2015)

Also, my experiences with Charvel aren't as in depth, but far more quality over quantity there and I can speak to the USA, Japan and Mexico Pro Mod lines, maybe I'll fold that into this thread too. 
I'll leave these here in the meantime...


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice thread, man.

I agree with the MIJ DK2M being one of the most impressive guitars at its pricepoint I've ever played. I snagged one for $250 bucks in kind of rough shape from guitar center's used selection, and I will never part with that guitar. Makes me nostalgic for the old MIJ pro series that sadly, is no more. Luckily, it seems that the MIM stuff is catching up!

Maybe I should post something similar about all the Jacksons I've owned.


----------



## Millul (Apr 2, 2015)

Feraledge, thanks for bumping this up, very helpful!

I mean, helpful for my GAS, not for my wallet...!


----------



## Edika (Apr 2, 2015)

I agree about the later MIJ models. I have since September a KVX10 which would be one of their cheaper MIJ models. The neck is the highlight of this guitar as it's really smooth and fast. The fretboard, while nice and dark, seems to have shrunk as the edge of the frets seem to stick out a bit. The body, while chronologicaly it should be alder it is really light introducing neck dive. And the aweful chrome hardware. Luckily it is a fixed bridge and the bridge itself seems quite good. The jack placement is only comfortable for playing standing up. The Duncan Design puos are not bad, they just sound a bit lifeless. A good moding platform but I'm not sure if I'll bother and just sell it as I have it's replacement already . My MIJ DK2M rocks however. Really good value for money.


----------



## ToneLab (Apr 2, 2015)

Killer thread - definitely expand with Charvels!


----------



## amonb (Apr 3, 2015)

It would be interesting to see your opinion on the Jackson Stars models. I know they are "Japanese Jacksons" (albeit Chushin Gakki) as well but would still be interesting. I have a metallic grey V Stars (think early '90s Mustaine, but with a Schaller Floyd) and it has the best neck of any 6 string I have played, ever. Maple with ebony board like glass, beautiful.


----------



## feraledge (Apr 3, 2015)

amonb said:


> It would be interesting to see your opinion on the Jackson Stars models. I know they are "Japanese Jacksons" (albeit Chushin Gakki) as well but would still be interesting. I have a metallic grey V Stars (think early '90s Mustaine, but with a Schaller Floyd) and it has the best neck of any 6 string I have played, ever. Maple with ebony board like glass, beautiful.



I'd love to see my opinion on that too! For whatever reason, I've just really never had a run in with the Stars models. Old Pros? Sure. I hear great things about them though.


----------



## amonb (Apr 4, 2015)

feraledge said:


> I'd love to see my opinion on that too! For whatever reason, I've just really never had a run in with the Stars models. Old Pros? Sure. I hear great things about them though.



I have a Stealth HX and it has one of the nicest necks I have ever played. It seems that when it comes to necks, I am a Jackson convert. I have a DK2M as well and I agree with everything you said, although I will be putting EMGs in mine as the stock SD pickups just don't work in there IMO.


----------



## feraledge (Apr 4, 2015)

Alright, where to start here. 

*2012 & 2013 SL2 Pro
Made in Indonesia*








Damn I wanted to love this guitar. Especially that Quicksilver finish. I gave it a hell of a shot. Tried 2 from different years and retailers, both went back immediately. There was a third in there too, but I ordered that one from Gearhounds and we all know how that joke ends (hint: with a call to the credit card company). 
Let's start with the good: the oiled neck is awesome. The fast neck shape is great. Direct mounted PUPs are awesome. They looked killer from a distance. 
BUT the down and dirty on this is that it didn't hold up. Both guitars had crazy fret sprouting, like nearly all of the frets on both sides. There were weak spots elsewhere, but my hands were getting shredded by those frets, so I just boxed them both up and sent them both back, totally disappointed. 
I took horrible pics of these guitars, but you can see a bit of the sprouting. Pics below are guitar 1 and then 2. 









*2008 DK1
Made in the USA*




This is a sick guitar. I really dig it. The Dinky is my favorite Jackson and this Agent Orange finish was really just another notch up for it. The neck on the DK1s are considerably different than the SL1 and SL2H. The Soloist necks are generally thicker, but flatter. The Dinky is more like Thin C, plus oiled instead of glossed, so it feels thinner and faster, but not like a Wizard. I put a zebra SD Nazgul/Sentient set in there and IMO that put it over the top on just being killer. But ultimately I ended up selling it SOLELY because it was so very similar to my ESP M-II spec wise and the M-II edged it out enough that even when I picked up the DK1 first, I'd ended up going for the M-II. If I had a reason to keep two guitars so similar in specs, it would still be here today. But I have nothing bad to say about it.

*SL1 (either 2006 or 2008, I can't remember)
Made in the USA*




This is another killer guitar. When I first got it, I immediately felt like this is the best guitar I've ever played (also the most expensive). That feeling never really faded, but I had a bit of a strange relationship with this. As I mentioned in the DK1 above, the neck on the SL1 and SL2H is fatter and flatter. It was, by all means, the biggest jump between this guitar and every other guitar I owned. At times it was absolutely amazing and other times we didn't get along. In the end I felt like my most expensive guitar should be my constant go to and not so temperamental, so I sold it. I can't say there's anything quality wise bad about this guitar. It's a great guitar, we're just better off as friends rather than trying to be exclusive and live together. 
I will say that the neck angle was slightly lower than nearly every other guitar I own. When I was standing up and picking I felt kind of like I had to really "dig in" to play. A bit awkward for my right hand. I could get used to it, but it wasn't my preference. Sounded killer though, naturally. 

*2013 SLATXMG3-6 & RRXMG
Made in Indonesia*








I didn't own either of these, but I play either or both of them almost any time I stop in at a Guitar Center. Both were from a GC run, matte black finishes (for the SL, pretend it's matte black and direct mounted pickups, I couldn't find any pics online somehow). I just wanted to say that I was really impressed with both. Graphite neck enforcement seems to help these hold tight under GC circumstances which is telling. They have Floyd Rose Special bridges, which is nothing to write home about, but otherwise really solid guitars. Again, surprising to see how it seems like the QC on the X series line stepped WAY up since they were first launched, which is depressing considering how the Indo Pro Series seemed to be lacking (unlike the MIM DK2s). 

*2014 Broderick Pro Series 6
Made in Indonesia*




I got some blowback for posting about this guitar before, but it highlights my points from the above post about the X series trumping the Indo Pros. Like them, I have not owned this guitar, just played it. Let me say this, this is a conceptually awesome guitar. The execution is largely well done. All the push/pull and switching options are really cool. The body style is unique in a really good way. I didn't get to try it with a strap, but would love to. The biggest kicker though, those Broderick custom Dimarzios. SO good. They're a tweaked D Activator with a bit more low end growl, but somehow not changing the overall voice of the PUP. I think the D Activator is a mighty fine base point, so adding to it is telling. 
The problems once again come down to QC and execution. But what stood out the worst to me is that there was a ton of poly on this guitar. Like exceptional levels. Enough that it impacted the overall playability and appearance of the guitar. The finish on the X series looked better though the matte Broderick would have to be comparable. 
My peeve with this guitar though is getting a Floyd Rose special. All in all, this guitar is spec'ed extremely close to the SLATXMG3-6, arched top, mahogany body, maple neck through, direct mount PUPs, etc. The hardware is pretty much the same minus some bells and whistles on the Broderick (though not much of a price difference on that part), both have brand name PUPs. But these are from two different lines in Indonesia and there's a $250 price difference between them. Had the Pro Broderick come with, at the very least, a FR1000, then that could put it over the top in my book, but in the end I think that's a big oversight.


----------



## Detested (Apr 4, 2015)

I've got a dkmgt,and your right, one of the better guitars for the money,found it at GC about 6yrs ago for 350,was impressed with the fast and comfy neck compared to a dxmg I formerly owed,1st thing hit me was the killer sustain on this thing.I've since installed blackout pups and wow,still play it regularly and don't know that I would ever let it go.
That's a hell of a collection you have there,thanks for posting!


----------



## feraledge (Apr 4, 2015)

And now, yes, Charvels!!
Again, my experience with Charvels is limited. I've played some Model 2s, 4s and 6s in various condition over the years, but nothing extensively. I've almost pulled the trigger on some 750XLs before, but didn't end up doing it. 
However, the Pro Mods have been calling my name for some time. I first tried out a MIJ So Cal years ago and loved everything about it, but at the time was looking more in the Ibanez direction for thickness. Dumb me passed up about 3 NOS ones at the time only to end up circling back with sore wrists. 
Obviously I came around. The necks on the Pro Mods are absolutely amazing. 1 piece maple necks with maple fretboards, oiled and just feel natural. They will build up over time, but really that's just a perk. The San Dimas neck shape is like a perfect Thin C. It's probably the most comfortable neck out there in my opinion. The comfort food of guitar necks.
Usually "comfortable" is a nice way of saying thick/fat in guitar lingo. That's not the case here. Again, no Wizard territory, but these are the guitars that 80s hair metal legends shredded on alongside or instead of Ibanez. So there's some throwback here, which I'm not ashamed of, but these guitars to me typify both the Super Strat and Super Tele roles in both their hot rodded elements and loyalty to the original Fender options.

*2009 San Dimas Pro Mod Style 1
Made in the USA*




I love everything about this guitar. It has a D-Tuna on it now, which is always cool even though it means blocking the trem for dive only. Where's the fun in that? But in my eyes, the top mounted Floyd is really superior. It's not a huge difference in terms of height difference, but clearly there's some and your hand will feel that. The 22 frets doesn't bother me in the slightest, but it's still 25.5" scale, so that's what usually makes the bigger difference. The white finish has developed a little bit of a yellow tint giving it more of a vintage look in person, but that just adds to it. 
It needs to be said that there's a lot of hesitation about bolt on guitars like this because the truss rod is only accessible by removing the neck. Removing the neck is really, really simple. You don't even need to remove the strings and trem or anything. I can do it really quickly and the truss rod is seemingly a bit more responsive to smaller turns, but in the end I keep these necks very close to flat which allows me to get the action even lower than I'd be comfortable with if I wanted it. 
SD JB/59 set stock.

*2009 Pro Mod San Dimas Style 2
Made in the USA*




This one kills me. Total bucket list guitar. I absolutely adore it, but with a heavy heart, I had to acknowledge that the lack of a forearm contour just drove me nuts. It's better off with a loving owner and Gibson fan who doesn't get caught up on such pithy details. Everything I said about the Style 1 above holds true here. Great guitar. 
I will say though that even though the specs between the Style 1 and 2 are virtually the same (necks, hardware, pickups, controls, everything), the telecaster body style does really add some brightness and could almost be considered a little twang to them. Funny how that works out. Like the body style is etched in genres and it just happens to be one that is universally loved from country to death metal. 
I don't have it in me to risk cutting this body, otherwise it would stay. There was some rumors about a Charvel Custom Select line, if they offered this with a forearm contour, I would be on it in a heartbeat. 
SD JB/59 set stock.

*2014 Pro Mod So Cal
Made in Mexico*




Let's just talk about the elephant in the room here: that Specific Ocean finish is killer, right? A bit more mint than sea foam in person, but I didn't expect it nor did I expect to love it immediately and I do. 
So, if you aren't aware, the difference between the San Dimas 1 and the So Cal is very complicated. You probably won't be able to follow this technical lingo, but I'll explain it anyways: the SD is rear routed, the SC is top routed. Do you like pickguards or not? That's what it comes down to. I like both ways. Absent pickguard and PUP options, everything else is the same. 
The difference in the newer and older Pro Mods is that the new ones are made in Mexico instead of Japan and the Floyds are recessed. Even though I was a die hard about the top mount Floyds, my protest against the recession couldn't have lasted long. In all honesty, I'm fine going either way and even going back and forth between the SD1 and SC is no real hassle. Quality wise, very similar. The only thing missing is that the MIJ Pro Mods got rolled fretboard edges, which is a neat perk. Can easily live without it, but attention to detail...
SD Distortion set stock.

*So Japan vs USA vs Mexico:*
In short, all solid. I think any speculation about the quality of Fender's Mexican facility could have been left by the wayside a decade ago, at least. The USA line, it's worth mentioning is a relative line to the Japan line, definitely a production line, not their custom shop or anything. I'd say at some points the Japanese might inch up ahead, but these really are overall on par quality wise even though the specs vary a bit.

*Bonus round: 
2014 EVH Wolfgang Special
Made in Indonesia*




I figured that we're under the shredder's side of the FMIC tent, so why not? The original Frankenstrat neck was a Charvel after all..
So let me start off by saying that, by and large, I tend to avoid mid-low end guitars since I never keep them for long nor play them as much as my higher end guitars these days. So the Standard with its $550 price tag wasn't much to consider right off the bat. I was shooting for the newer archtop Specials, but ended up looking because I'm impatient and a loser. I'm glad I did. The PUPs on these are the same, just not the zebra style. The bridge is a FR Special (mine is about to get an upgrade with a D Tuna), but other than that, Eddie wasn't joking around when he said that there are aspects of this guitar that they can do cheaper without cutting corners on and he was right. Visually, this is absolutely straight forward; no binding, no fancy finish. Sound wise, that basswood sounds surprisingly awesome. Cheap basswood is usually unimpressive and flat, but this is solid. I'm sure the more expensive models sound even better, but this doesn't sound entry level. Kudos on that, Eddie. 
Now the allure here is that this is their only model with forearm and tummy contours. As mentioned above, that's something I've forced myself to be more cognizant about so I'm not just buying guitars and slowly not playing them as much and then selling again. I'll hold my judgement until I get to spend a longer time with the non-forearm contoured versions, but I only got to play them sitting down and that's not the best representation of how they'll sit and feel when standing. I wish they'd offer it on the higher end models, but that's what got me in the door on this model. But the sound and playability is what kept me around.
Let's talk about that neck. This is a Charvel neck. Profile, feel, compound radius, oiled maple, all of it. Everything I've said about the Charvel neck holds true. And that's really, really awesome considering what these cost. I think the hardtail version is even at $500 or less! Pretty awesome. I look forward to swapping this bridge and seeing where this goes, but so far I'm digging it a lot. 

I will say that as a noob to the Wolfgang world, there is a long and frustrating path to getting through it. The Wolfgang Special, just in the 7-8 years they've been doing it under the EVH moniker, has been made in Japan, China, and, now, Mexico. The only time there was a difference was when the MIM models started sporting archtops. Otherwise, they're similar price wise, but you have two identical specs, though one made in Japan and one in China (flat tops, stainless steel vintage size frets, super rad case), and then one that's very different (archtop, jumbo nickel frets, no case), but nothing in the model name and info to distinguish them. That gets confusing! 

I'll also say that I tried out at least 2, probably 3, of the striped strat style EVHs before and found the quality to be lower. I think all of them had sharp, protruding fret ends.


----------



## feraledge (Apr 4, 2015)

Detested said:


> I've got a dkmgt,and your right, one of the better guitars for the money,found it at GC about 6yrs ago for 350,was impressed with the fast and comfy neck compared to a dxmg I formerly owed,1st thing hit me was the killer sustain on this thing.I've since installed blackout pups and wow,still play it regularly and don't know that I would ever let it go.
> That's a hell of a collection you have there,thanks for posting!



Those DKMGs and DK2Ms are killer, but it's always a crazy experience to look through GC's used stuff and see how their staff almost universally can't properly identify Jacksons. So it literally pays to know this stuff. I've seen DKMGs listed as DKXTs before! 
As a side note, these are guitars I've owned, played, or had some experience with. I currently do not have any Jacksons on hand, but I do have my Charvels and that EVH. In the ESP thread I have even more guitars, but my stable has just changed a lot. It has grown, but I've actually been in the process of trying to reduce that and am currently at 7 - 6ers.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Edika (Apr 6, 2015)

My experience with the Indonesian models was similar but I only tried two for about an hour. It was a quilted top SL2 and an orange quilt KVMG. I didn't see any frets sprouting but they didn't feel as comfy as the MIJ DK2M. I liked the sound of the V more but the neck of the SL2 felt smoother. Aesthetically the V was a lot better as the SL2 veneer quilt was almost indistinguishable. I also tried one of the 7 strings, a SLATX with EMG's, and was completely indifferent. 
The SLX and JS series seem quite appealing and they seem to have darkened rosewood fretboards lately. I'd like to try the Kawasaki green at some point.

One guitar I'd recommend to hunt down is the MIJ SLAT 7, if you haven't tried out one already. When they came out I didn't like the colors and the aesthetic result they produced and thought they were overpriced. I tried recently a used one in a guitar shop (which looked a lot better in person) and it was that instant click you feel with a guitar. And the neck was fast and not sticky even with the gloss. It just felt on a completely different level. If they weren't selling it for 900 pounds I would have walked out with it.


----------



## ToneLab (Apr 6, 2015)

Pure awesomeness thread. So many cool guitars.


----------



## feraledge (Apr 6, 2015)

Edika, I still haven't gotten to try out a SLAT3-6 or SLAT3-7, but they're really awesome guitars. The SL2H Sam Ash Limited Edition is virtually the same thing. How they called it an SL2H will always be beyond me. It's a SLAT with a toggle instead of a blade. 
Also, I compared it on the first page to a MIJ ESP Horizon FR Standard Series, which still holds true, but the neck is significantly different. It's meaty, but flat, not unlike the SL1/SL2H USA necks. I don't know if I would call it thin, but definitely very flat. 
Here's a few more pics:














What I would LOVE to try out: 




SLAT3-7. I don't know why, but there's something about that comically large headstock that I think is actually pretty cool.


----------



## Edika (Apr 6, 2015)

I actually tried this exact SLAT3-7 model. I found the neck really thin, it felt a lot thinner than the DK2M. Maybe it's the 7 string width that gives that illusion but it was comfy as hell! I felt my hand just glide through that neck effortlessly. The headstock in person doesn't seem as large as the pictures make it out to be. It's bigger than the actual CS and newer import version 7 strings but it looks a lot better in person.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 6, 2015)

The neck on the SLAT3-7 is more like the King V "speed" neck as a 7 string - definitely thinner than the 6 string version but not in a bad way.


----------



## feraledge (Apr 6, 2015)

Just when I started talking about being really stoked on my current stable, I fall in love with my BS-7 and now the SLAT3-7 flame is getting kindling.


----------



## Edika (Apr 6, 2015)

Just for the record I'm really sorry for igniting the GAS for a SLT3-7 .


----------



## feraledge (Apr 6, 2015)

Edika said:


> Just for the record I'm really sorry for igniting the GAS for a SLT3-7 .



No worries. I'm in the middle of making a very massive gear move and, as I prefer to think of it, life investment. My GAS is going to have to figure out a way to keep myself from looking around while I spend nearly a year waiting on this...


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Apr 6, 2015)

DKMGs are solid for the price they have these days. Unbeatable value. I tried a SLAT3-7 too. Really awesome guitars. I just wish that neck profile was in my COW7. The COW7 has a "fat" neck.


----------



## feraledge (Apr 6, 2015)

MASS DEFECT said:


> DKMGs are solid for the price they have these days. Unbeatable value. I tried a SLAT3-7 too. Really awesome guitars. I just wish that neck profile was in my COW7. The COW7 has a "fat" neck.



Ah yes! Thank you for a point of reference. I have had some experience with a COW 7 and while I loved the guitar in most ways, I did find the neck fat. Also, finishing a bolt on neck feels like heresy.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Apr 6, 2015)

I re-did the finish with matte black so it's a little better for me. I don't know what is the spec on those COW necks. I don't even know if they have compound radius. 

I tried the COW6, however. Felt like the usual DKMGT neck.


----------



## feraledge (Apr 7, 2015)

Finally found a pic of the NOS MIJ SD1 that's been at Sam Ash in Philly (Franklin Mills) for 5 years now. It's been on sale for $600 the past 3 times I've been in there (over a year and a half now, but I haven't been there in a while). If it was any other color, I would have bought it long ago. Such a killer guitar.


----------

